# Do you think this platform will be destroyed like the rest of the internet has been in the near future?



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (Dec 4, 2020)

I have been banned/shadowbanned multiple times from Discord, SomethingAwful, Twitter, Gmail, Reddit, Facebook, Youtube, Tinder, Other dating sites in this country etc. Everywhere you go on the web you will find the exact same people who only allow one type of viewpoint and if you say one wrong thing then you are lynched and banned. There are certain forces that infiltrate and then convert each site till it is under their control. SomethingAwful is a great example of a forum being converted.

Do you think it will happen here, and if so then how long do we have till this place is infected beyond saving?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Dec 4, 2020)

At the end of time all that will remain is the holy Fanta with jizz


----------



## ️ronic (Dec 4, 2020)

I want to know what you said/did to get banned from tinder.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 4, 2020)

How the fuck did you get banned from _Gmail?_


----------



## Autistic zoomer (Dec 4, 2020)

In all honesty, I don't really think that this forum could ever be converted, it has a strict purpose of making fun of retards, and as such the culture derived from it inherently has lead down are more Chan like path.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 4, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> How the fuck did you get banned from _Gmail?_


What it's like to get locked out of Google indefinitely

Not saying OP isn't a faggot, since he probably is, but it is definitely a thing.


----------



## Autistic zoomer (Dec 4, 2020)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> What it's like to get locked out of Google indefinitely
> 
> Not saying OP isn't a faggot, since he probably is, but it is definitely a thing.


Jesus fuck, I'm not one of those fags who bitches about muh "big tech le globohomo reeee" but we need to get the antitrustfags to fuck their shit up.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 4, 2020)

>Gmail

Bitch what the fuck are you doing?


----------



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes I am a faggot. I lost my Tinder account I think because I wasn't getting any women swiping right on me so I started doing weird profiles. With Gmail I have no idea what is going on, the entire account just seems to vanish. Because I get banned so often I need new email addresses to sign up with new accounts and annoyingly places like Twitter like to throw a second email verification request at you a few days after account creation so a temp email does not work. When I lose my account on Twitter it seems to coincide with the gmail account tied to it disappearing, I get delivery failed if I try to email those accounts. It may be conspiratorial but I wonder if social networks send requests through to Google to take down email accounts of offenders on their platforms as tech giants are all so closely tied now.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Colchis (Dec 4, 2020)

Okey that was your fault, ¿How in hell you don't want to be punished for you weird antics? ¿You are mad because you break any company TOS and get angrier when you get punished when you do things against TOS? ¿What world do you live in?  Man companies don't care, I can believe you from things like Twitter or dumber stuff like that ¿But Tinder and Gmail? ¿You want a hug or something? ¿Is there something wrong with you?


----------



## Horizontal Horror (Dec 5, 2020)

Yeah it took like one day after your post.  It's dead, Jim.


----------



## deep crawler (Dec 5, 2020)

Why does it matter if you're banned from Gmail? I haven't used gmail in years. Use protonmail. Fuck gmail.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 5, 2020)

deep crawler said:


> Why does it matter if you're banned from Gmail? I haven't used gmail in years. Use protonmail. Fuck gmail.


Or just get a fucking Lolcow Mail account.


----------



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (Dec 5, 2020)

Colchis said:


> Okey that was your fault, ¿How in hell you don't want to be punished for you weird antics? ¿You are mad because you break any company TOS and get angrier when you get punished when you do things against TOS? ¿What world do you live in?  Man companies don't care, I can believe you from things like Twitter or dumber stuff like that ¿But Tinder and Gmail? ¿You want a hug or something? ¿Is there something wrong with you?


There are not many places on the web where you can say what you want to say and not be banned, such is the state of things in 2020. With every passing day we lose more. All it takes is a few trannies and this place is toast. It may sound unlikely but we thought that about every other watering hole. Speak while you can as your voice could be taken away any day now, and what fun is that. All I feel in the air is a sense of dread, all we can do is watch it all fall and try to have a laugh I guess.


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Dec 5, 2020)

The swarm is eternal. The situation we are facing is nothing new for human history, only the battlefield has changed. Aldous Huxley postulated the solution decades and decades ago, long before the internet was even created. 

Decentralize. Become a digital nomad. Do not conform to a single platform. Keep your heart cold, and find the pockets of warmth where possible, but always be ready to move. 

Groups are never eternal, but ideas are. People think Rome fell, but here we are, with the strongest military in the world and more nukes than you can shake an earth at. The shape may change, but the concept lasts forever.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 28, 2021)

Eventually yes, when enough autists and trannies die or somehow we catch the attention of the media or some crazy celebrity looking for more clout.


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (Mar 5, 2021)

As far as online interactions go I find Kiwi Farms is pretty good with its written and unwritten rules. People make it out to be like some online den of deranged stalkers but the stuff I see on Facebook is way worse in terms of flaming, seething anger and derangement. I took a nice long break from Facebook after I was temporarily banned. Fuck here there are no algorithms trying to push your buttons and purges of thought criminals. Facebook can be a useful platform but it’s an attention economy trying to scramble your brain in a million directions. Here I can take is slow and actually hear out things people are saying and not take myself too seriously. If this site got caught up in something like r/wallstreetbets then I think the powers that be would crack down but other than that maybe some powerful celebrity not liking the lolcow status would create public pressure against the farms.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 5, 2021)

late and gay


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 5, 2021)

Entropy is inevitable, but you sound like part of the problem


----------



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (Dec 4, 2020)

I have been banned/shadowbanned multiple times from Discord, SomethingAwful, Twitter, Gmail, Reddit, Facebook, Youtube, Tinder, Other dating sites in this country etc. Everywhere you go on the web you will find the exact same people who only allow one type of viewpoint and if you say one wrong thing then you are lynched and banned. There are certain forces that infiltrate and then convert each site till it is under their control. SomethingAwful is a great example of a forum being converted.

Do you think it will happen here, and if so then how long do we have till this place is infected beyond saving?


----------



## Maxxicus Callahan (Mar 5, 2021)

Bad Gateway said:


> late and gay


You’re late and gay


----------



## Large (Mar 11, 2021)

100% VIRGIN M00TY said:


> Yes I am a faggot. I lost my Tinder account I think because I wasn't getting any women swiping right on me so I started doing weird profiles. With Gmail I have no idea what is going on, the entire account just seems to vanish. Because I get banned so often I need new email addresses to sign up with new accounts and annoyingly places like Twitter like to throw a second email verification request at you a few days after account creation so a temp email does not work. When I lose my account on Twitter it seems to coincide with the gmail account tied to it disappearing, I get delivery failed if I try to email those accounts. It may be conspiratorial but I wonder if social networks send requests through to Google to take down email accounts of offenders on their platforms as tech giants are all so closely tied now.


Use cock.li


----------



## round robin (Mar 11, 2021)

This place will only die when trannies take it over like they take over everything else. It's basically inevitable, like the heat death of the universe.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 15, 2021)

round robin said:


> This place will only die when trannies take it over like they take over everything else.


I think it's more likely that Null will more/less be forced into closing the site.


----------



## Scolopendra Dramatica (Apr 15, 2021)

Naw.

When piracy was being clamped down on the pirates found new, creative means to get by. Private enterprises can act a whole lot quicker than laws, sneaky fuckers can duck and dodge quicker than big corp or big gov can strike their blows. 

We cockroach's always survive.

Just think of the drama and the saltiness of those without the brains to skirt around troubles like we will.

Do not be afraid of the coming apocalypse, my child, for it will bring a harvest of milk the likes of which we have never seen before.


----------



## draggs (Apr 15, 2021)

Being a spergy faggot everywhere you go online and getting banned is not the same as where you got banned from being destroyed by the digital Gestapo you fag


----------



## ClownBrew (Apr 15, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> I think it's more likely that Null will more/less be forced into closing the site.



That will only happen if he really does go full retard and port us over to new servers in some Dutch anti-hatethink gulag.


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 18, 2021)

100% VIRGIN M00TY said:


> I have been banned/shadowbanned multiple times from Discord, SomethingAwful, Twitter, Gmail, Reddit, Facebook, Youtube, Tinder, Other dating sites in this country etc. Everywhere you go on the web you will find the exact same people who only allow one type of viewpoint and if you say one wrong thing then you are lynched and banned. There are certain forces that infiltrate and then convert each site till it is under their control. SomethingAwful is a great example of a forum being converted.
> 
> Do you think it will happen here, and if so then how long do we have till this place is infected beyond saving?


What the fuck did you do?
Gmail? Tinder???


----------



## serious n00b (May 18, 2021)

Videowatcher69 said:


> What the fuck did you do?
> Gmail? Tinder???


How would he know?


----------



## Videowatcher69 (May 18, 2021)

serious n00b said:


> How would he know?


what?


----------



## serious n00b (May 18, 2021)

Videowatcher69 said:


> what?


You can get banned and never told why, that's my point.


----------



## Mr. Bung (May 19, 2021)

This nigga for real?

If KF ever goes dark that's it as far as I'm concerned. This seems like the only good place where one can be free of pc and woke bullshit while various forms of faggotry are still looked down upon.


----------



## stares at error messages (May 19, 2021)

100% VIRGIN M00TY said:


> I have been banned/shadowbanned multiple times from Discord, SomethingAwful, Twitter, Gmail, Reddit, Facebook, Youtube, Tinder, Other dating sites in this country etc. Everywhere you go on the web you will find the exact same people who only allow one type of viewpoint and if you say one wrong thing then you are lynched and banned. There are certain forces that infiltrate and then convert each site till it is under their control. SomethingAwful is a great example of a forum being converted.
> 
> Do you think it will happen here, and if so then how long do we have till this place is infected beyond saving?


No. Null is very principled and has gone out of his way to make the Farms continue to be possible. 

Nigger Nigger Nigger Sneed Faggot Fag Bitch Tits Cock Kike 1488 Holocaust Denial Holocaust Enthusiasm Retard Libtard.


----------



## serious n00b (May 19, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> Nigger Nigger Nigger Sneed Faggot Fag Bitch Tits Cock Kike 1488 Holocaust Denial Holocaust Enthusiasm Retard Libtard.


Agreed.


----------



## 100% VIRGIN M00TY (May 22, 2021)

And you get banned from sites for being banned on other fucking sites. I'm sick of this fucked normie internet. The internet was way more social before social media was a thing. We need not just the farms to survive but to decentralize and spread throughout a million simple HTML web pages with hard to read fonts.

 Apart from the farms and the few good remaining khantent creators on Youtube there is not much left to do online, makes me want to go outside.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (May 22, 2021)

Time to go back to shortwave radio?


----------

